# New project boat! Should I cut down the transom???



## fishinjeff (Mar 5, 2007)

So I made a big mistake in my new purchase. I bought a 14, 6' wide little "mini flats boat". It came with a 15 hp Nissan and I wanted to put my 25 merc on it. I did not pay attention that the transom was a tall one and the Nissan was a long shaft. SO should I just cut down a spot on the transom or what??? Keep in mind the project will be to put a deck on this boat so it will be a lot more weight soon.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Cheap manual jackplate


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

> Cheap manual jackplate


Yeppers .... Bobs mini narrow jack plate


----------



## fishinjeff (Mar 5, 2007)

Here seems to be the problem with that. I think it is too narrow from the transom to the motor so the clamps would stick out. I know the manual jack plate I put on my Gheenoe are not thick enough. I had no option in lowering the plat or motor because the clamps hit the top of the transom. This was a "bass Pro" mount. I cant remember what the name is. PLUS would'nt I have problems getting to the front controls if it were mounted back and low of the transom???


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

transom cutout and splashwell is standard on offshore hulls
shouldn't be hard to duplicate on a micro.  :-?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> because the clamps hit the top of the transom


Remove the clamps and bolt the motor to the plate


----------

